

Ask HN: Online Certificates or Degrees for IT Managers - elcottm

I&#x27;m looking for that &quot;edge&quot; to add to my resume to show that I have technical and managerial experience and knowledge.<p>My current situation only allows me to do online courses&#x2F;programs.<p>What (online) programs are recommended that would be beneficial for my career that would give me hard and soft skills as a manager?
======
GFischer
I don't think you'll get "soft" skills as a manager with an online degree, but
you can get several other useful skills.

I did a Masters of Management in Technology in my country and I recommend it
(though it didn't help me as much as I expected, experience in similar
positions is a requirement for making the jump), in the U.S. there are several
online equivalents, some of them free and some paid, for example:

The University of Chicago - Illinois has an online Master of Science in
Management Information Systems

[http://www.uis.edu/cbam/online/mis/](http://www.uis.edu/cbam/online/mis/)

Harvard has the Extension School which allows you to get a degree (mostly?)
through online courses

[http://www.extension.harvard.edu/degrees-
programs/management](http://www.extension.harvard.edu/degrees-
programs/management)

This one from Michigan State sounds promising:

[http://www.michiganstateuniversityonline.com/programs/master...](http://www.michiganstateuniversityonline.com/programs/masters-
degree/ms-management-strategy-leadership/)

A list of online masters:

[http://www.geteducated.com/online-college-ratings-and-
rankin...](http://www.geteducated.com/online-college-ratings-and-
rankings/best-buy-lists/best-buy-online-masters-management-administration/)

Edit: U.S. News has a ranking, which has Indiana University as the best online
program

[http://online.iu.edu/](http://online.iu.edu/)

list

[https://edocs.uis.edu/rhadi1/www/2015bestOnlineGradBusinessP...](https://edocs.uis.edu/rhadi1/www/2015bestOnlineGradBusinessPrograms.pdf)

Plenty of choices :)

